# 93 Altima Fuel problems



## WinterBeater (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi, I'm a :newbie: 

I own a 93 Altima with 175,000 miles, and the problem is in the last 30k miles my mechanic has replaced 2 fuel pumps and now the car still runs like crap. It's sluggish, hesitates and sometimes stalls out, but not recently though  

I've read somewhere that it might be the fuel pressure regulator but I am not sure. The mechanic says he doesn't know why the pump is dying  

Do you guys think it sounds like the regulator? Anyone have the same problems?

John


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

have you tried replacing the fuel filter? If its clogged it could be making the pump work far too hard. If your mechanic hasn't replaced that after even the first pump I'd doubt his ability but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt.

Next, has he cleaned out the fuel tank when he changed the pump? If there is some serious gunk in the bottom it could be clogging the fuel strainer, but that should be a pretty dead giveaway.

I hope that helps at all. Good luck.

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

WinterBeater said:


> Hi, I'm a :newbie:
> 
> I own a 93 Altima with 175,000 miles, and the problem is in the last 30k miles my mechanic has replaced 2 fuel pumps and now the car still runs like crap. It's sluggish, hesitates and sometimes stalls out, but not recently though
> 
> ...



Is you mechanic sure its the fuel pump an dnot somthing else?
Is the engine light on?
Have you checked the fuel injectors?


----------



## WinterBeater (Jun 22, 2006)

Well my mechanic is not exactly the greatest, but the fuel filter has been changed when the pump was changed. There was some gunk in the tank, don't know if there still is. I am not sure about the fuel injectors, he has not really mentioned them much.


----------



## WinterBeater (Jun 22, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Is you mechanic sure its the fuel pump an dnot somthing else?
> Is the engine light on?
> Have you checked the fuel injectors?


No check engine light. Where is a good place online to buy Altima fuel parts? I am not looking to dump a bunch more money into this p.o.s. I just wish it was more reliable, there is no telling when it will leave me stranded again.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

WinterBeater said:


> No check engine light. Where is a good place online to buy Altima fuel parts? I am not looking to dump a bunch more money into this p.o.s. I just wish it was more reliable, there is no telling when it will leave me stranded again.



I am thinking you mentioned the car acts sluggish, hesitates and sometimes stalls out. These are all so typical signs of the intake manifold gasket leaking or distributor issues. Has your car ever had either one of these replaced? Plus the milage you mentioned is about the time when these components start to fail out

One way to check the fuel injectors is with the car running, unplug one injector at a time. If the car sounds like it goign to stall out then the injector is working. If not then you might have a bad injector. 

As for reliablility, very few 13 year old car don't have any problmes with them. I have 200,000 on mine and it runs fine.

Frank


----------



## WinterBeater (Jun 22, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> I am thinking you mentioned the car acts sluggish, hesitates and sometimes stalls out. These are all so typical signs of the intake manifold gasket leaking or distributor issues. Has your car ever had either one of these replaced? Plus the milage you mentioned is about the time when these components start to fail out
> 
> One way to check the fuel injectors is with the car running, unplug one injector at a time. If the car sounds like it goign to stall out then the injector is working. If not then you might have a bad injector.
> 
> ...



Very true, how would I do the injector thing? Where are they located and what do I have to remove? As you can see I am not the most mechanically inclined! Oh and I checked the outside of the distributor and there is oil underneath it. I didn't remove it but there is oil or gunk on the underside of it. I'm thinking this needs to be replaced. Thank you.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

WinterBeater said:


> Very true, how would I do the injector thing? Where are they located and what do I have to remove? As you can see I am not the most mechanically inclined! Oh and I checked the outside of the distributor and there is oil underneath it. I didn't remove it but there is oil or gunk on the underside of it. I'm thinking this needs to be replaced. Thank you.



You found your problem. Oil present in the distributor will cause the issues your having. Replace the distributor will fix it.


----------

